# Haunted Cave



## Frankie's Girl

That already looks pretty cool!


----------



## Guest

Thanks, the flash does give the screen a neat appearance.


----------



## noahbody

Very interesting! Can't wait to see the finished product!!
How much of the foam would you need for the cave?


----------



## Guest

This hallway will probably require 2 kits, each kit covers approx. 600sq ft depending on the thickness it is sprayed. I went with the window screen to prevent "blowout" and to salvage as much foam as I can. If I used the standard "chicken wire" the foam would spray right through the holes and it would take that much more foam to build up the walls.


----------



## Oldsguy350

that is really awesome...do you think this would hold up outside as well?


----------



## Guest

Yes, it would hold up great outdoors and is water-resistant. If you wanted a more permenant structure you could always come back with a hard coat and you'd be set.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I cant wait to see how this works.
I was trying to figure a way to do rockwork for the mine entrance in my haunt.
Good luck.


----------



## Oldsguy350

Great!! I've been looking at the different hard coats out there and it seems that Steve Biggs foam coat from FX supply is the most recommended. Do you agree? What do you use?


----------



## Guest

It's looking very good so far Bear ... I'll be watching for more pics!


----------



## Guest

Wyatt, it would work great as rockwork, like I stated earlier you might want to hard coat it though.

Oldsguy, Biggs foam coat seems to be a nice product. I've never used it but have used the Vanillacryl and it works great. I can also recommend the Hotwire Foam Coat. It works well, dries fairly quick, and is sandable. They say once painted it is outdoor safe. 

I personally use a product from Smooth-on called C-1508 So I guess it will be a personal preference or cost decision.

Let me know if you need anything else.

Hotwire Foam Factory :: Accessories :: #025Bulk - Foam Coat
Mind Blowing Materials for A World of Applications - Smooth-On, Inc.


----------



## Guest

Thanks, U!


----------



## The_Caretaker

Lookin good so far, I thought popped into my head that you could use wire cloth with a 1/4 or 3/8 inch opening and hot glue landscape cloth to the back, would work well as a backing and you wouldn't need so much paper and plastic stuffing.


----------



## Guest

Your right, and for a small area that would work great. But, for the size and time I just went with the quick and easy route. Plus, I hate hotglue...got a nasty burn from shooting webs.


----------



## Guest

*The build continues...*

OK, got the camera charged up and shot a few pictures this morning on the first layer of foam.

Here's two without flash:


















And here's two with flash:


















Want to do a walk through, well here ya go....


----------



## Guest

Very nice Bear ... looks like it's turning out great!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

This is looking great for just 1 layer.
I think this will work for me
nice job,Bear


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys, yeah...I was leary about how thick to go with the foam so I just did a quick coat to see how it would do. I ordered another batch of foam and this will be more than enough to complete the cave. I'll use great stuff to fill in some of the bigger gaps where the wire moved while spraying.

Stay tuned...more to come later this week.


----------



## noahbody

Looking great.
Did you use two? How long is the tunnel?


----------



## Guest

Two what? The tunnel is about 36' in total length, with two turns.


----------



## noahbody

My bad, two kits to foam it in?


----------



## Guest

What you see in the pictures is 1 complete kit. I've got 1 more kit on the way and will be plenty.


----------



## JacksonManor

could you give us a quick rundown of the spray equipment that you use for this. Thank you.


----------



## KimilyTheStrange

This is sooo kewl. I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Guest

JacksonManor said:


> could you give us a quick rundown of the spray equipment that you use for this. Thank you.


Sure, the equipemt comes in kit form. I provided a link in the first post to a supplier and heres another:
http://www.tigerfoam.com/popup.php?photo=tigerfoam_200.jpg
Tiger Foam | Spray Foam Insulation Kits

As you can see in the picture you get two tanks, part A and part B. you hook up the supplied hose and simply spray. It's really that easy.

Not rocket science but a little messy for sure.


----------



## JacksonManor

wow, so over $700 for 36' of cave (estimating screen and lumber)


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Let's see if I can do some creative accounting and build mine for only $70.00
what's an extra zero or two.....


----------



## Guest

KimilyTheStrange said:


> This is sooo kewl. I can't wait to see it finished!



Thanks, Im going to try and finish this up by this weekend.


----------



## TNBrad

This looks great very nice of you to share with us all.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Brad, happy to share anything I can to help those who want to know.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

*The Hard WAy*

My "Old" cave method: 1) dig a trench
2) level out the floor how you want it.
3) add a layer of gravel
4) Level out the gravel
5) pound steel rebar down into the sides, leave it sticking straight up.
6) pour your concrete floor
7) build strong plywood boxes that fill most of this space
8) construct smaller boxes to go ontop
9) bag up dirt in plastic bags
10) pile bagged dirt on top of the small plywood box
11) bend rebar down over the wood boxes and dirt
12) wire rebar together with horizontal rebars
13) Pour concrete over it all
14 a few days later rip out all the wooden boxes and dirt bags
15) Use left over dirt to cover everything.
This is a simplified version of what I actually did, there were other pieces of figuring that went into it because my "Plywood boxes had to match up and slightly curve and these seams between them were filled with strips of aluminum stapled to the wood.
Also electrical conduit was installed before the concrete was poured with electrical boxes masked out.
I also made sheet metal and plywood forms for pillars and alcove . The rain seemed to happen about every third day that summer which slowed the progress considerably.
I made it a gentle "S" curve in 36 feet and it also slightly goes uphill . This was all that I could get done the first summer so it exited from the trunk of a 1948 Hudson after climbing a ladder/stair creation, this was not the best by any means, but some people loved it!
A year later I completed the last 60? feet as it gradually raised up and used objects in my yard for the tunnel roof, like the Hudson, like the submarine I made 20 years ago out of 275 gallon fuel drums.
Then you exit!
Some thought I was trying to kill myself that first summer of digging, it was very hot but my body feels better when I'm hot, sweaty and working.
This all connects to my basement via not one but two secret passage doors.
Yes, I am a working idiot. (And there it is, something to show for it all!)
All of this and More at the Ravens Grin Inn hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## LilsheDevil

Bear, That looks great! I have a thing for caves,not sure why...lol 
Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Guest

LilsheDevil said:


> Bear, That looks great! I have a thing for caves,not sure why...lol
> Can't wait to see the finished product.



Thanks, and I will not ask....


----------



## pit

Very nice


----------



## bradbaum

How are you spraying it onto the screen?

Do you have a special gun? or just a garden sprayer?


----------



## Guest

Hey Brad, the kit comes with it's own gun and hoses, it also includes 10 spray tips...it's real easy to do, just a bit messy.


----------



## hallorenescene

*foam*



Frankie's Girl said:


> That already looks pretty cool!


my sentiments exactly


----------



## hallorenescene

so bear, is this like an entry way into your home or a hallway in your house somewhere? that is really cool. i love it. because of the cost, i would have to quit when just the plastic was hung, which wouldn't be the cool cave look, but looked good as well. after you get the cave built, how do you haunt it?


----------



## Guest

No, it's a hallway in my Haunt. The Haunted Hotel - Southeast Texas' Premiere Haunted Attraction

Just something I've wanted to do for a while and so...we did!


----------



## Growler

That looks great. Maybe next year, put some on the floor, spray the foam and then color it red/pink so it looks like your walking through intestines. lol Is this in your house or entranceway to front door?


----------



## Guest

It's in a pro Haunted House, and thanks!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, that is cool bear! you are so lucky! who knows, maybe i'll see you some year


----------



## Guest

OK, so I was finally able to upload the cave pictures, of course the flash washed them out...but you get the idea.


----------



## KimilyTheStrange

Amazing Bear!!! I love it!

So question, how sturdy is this stuff once painted? Could some put a foot through it by kicking it? Now I don't mean Bruce Lee I'm thinking more like a grandpa stumble. Heh!


----------



## Guest

No, I've punched it as hard as I could with no problem, it has to stand up to atleast 13,000 people going through.


----------



## KimilyTheStrange

Going around punching cave walls much? j/k

You rock!


----------



## hallorenescene

that is fabulous, if i didn't know better i would think i was in a real cave. that took a lot of work, know how, and patience


----------



## Guest

KimilyTheStrange said:


> Going around punching cave walls much? j/k
> 
> You rock!



Thanks Kimily!!



hallorenescene said:


> that is fabulous, if i didn't know better i would think i was in a real cave. that took a lot of work, know how, and patience


Thanks for the compliment...it's much easier than it looks, but it is a lot of work.


----------



## Muffy

Bear I can't believe how real it looks! How long did it take you to complete the whole thing?

Muf


----------



## Guest

Thanks Muffy, I'd say maybe 6hrs actual working time was used for the cave. Not long really, just delays from having to order more foam.


----------



## ruafraid

Bear what did the final cost come out to ? By the way it really looks terrific creepy and tight ! Did you build in any "scare places " within the tunnel ?


----------



## murtisha

So it's been a month - any updates?


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE

indeed! any updates at the ready? also, would there be any "in progress" pics possible? some didnt upload a few pages ago. WONDERFUL effect sir! I salute you!


----------



## nightrideproductions

Bear has left the forum, so I doubt he will be getting your message.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

nightrideproductions said:


> Bear has left the forum, so I doubt he will be getting your message.



Just read this thread and wow that's too bad (about Bear leaving). Amazing tunnel. Couldn't see all of the photos but saw the beginning and ending. For the amount of time he said he put into it, this was such a outstanding project to do. I noticed that the Tiger foam was usable in California and that was impressive too. I'll never look at window screening the same way again. I'd love to do a short tunnel some day but would settle for making up some rocks for my pirates shipwreck if I can. This was a really cool project and so glad that someone found it and posted to it and brought it up to the front again.


----------



## Conman

Can anyone guess what the final cost was? Im 95% sure im gonna make this.


----------



## Hauntcast

That is a cool idea. I would have never thought of that.


----------



## macsrealm

Bear *is* on the other forum,,, twisted nightmares. I think he has this thread up over there too. Go check it out!


----------



## darkmaster

That is so awesome. I will be doing this this year. I'll post pics. at a later date. Thanks for the lead to the system. Just what I've been looking for.


----------



## darkmaster

macsrealm said:


> Bear *is* on the other forum,,, twisted nightmares. I think he has this thread up over there too. Go check it out!


Thanks for the link up to a new forum. Everybody always knows somebody.


----------



## propboy

If you are worried about strength you could always coat it in fiberglass resin before you paint it. I have done this on several MM props and works great. Depending on how big your cave is

-PB


----------



## Warrant2000

That kinda creepy the way it looks now!


----------



## macsrealm

darkmaster said:


> Thanks for the link up to a new forum. Everybody always knows somebody.


your welcome dude.


----------



## oyayubi

*This is a great help*

This is a great idea, I've been trying to come up with a way to do a Cave myself, my space is outside in the back. I still need to find the minimally priced solution to building self standing walls. I have no walls in the back yard so I have to find a way to build walls. any ideas?


----------



## Bear

SO, um yeah, I see I've been getting questions about this cave...step up, whatcha wanna know?


----------



## darkmaster

I made my cave setup with wood, screen and monster mud. I priced out the foam kits and the drywall mud is a whole lot cheaper. Works great. Photos are on my profile.


----------



## Bear

Looks like you pulled off a nice cave. Drywall mudd is much cheaper, but running though thousands of people per season it just wouldn't hold up for our use. The foam has stood up to all sorts of abuse and still looks awesome.

Congrats on your finished product!



darkmaster said:


> I made my cave setup with wood, screen and monster mud. I priced out the foam kits and the drywall mud is a whole lot cheaper. Works great. Photos are on my profile.


----------



## Bear

Conman said:


> Can anyone guess what the final cost was? Im 95% sure im gonna make this.



Total cost for this project was around $1200, but it's built to last so it was well worth it.


----------



## Bear

oyayubi said:


> This is a great idea, I've been trying to come up with a way to do a Cave myself, my space is outside in the back. I still need to find the minimally priced solution to building self standing walls. I have no walls in the back yard so I have to find a way to build walls. any ideas?



If you went with the foam method as I did, the wall could be created to be free standing and pieced together with pvc pipe or anything really.


----------



## darkmaster

Bear said:


> Looks like you pulled off a nice cave. Drywall mudd is much cheaper, but running though thousands of people per season it just wouldn't hold up for our use. The foam has stood up to all sorts of abuse and still looks awesome.
> 
> Congrats on your finished product!


Your walls turned out excellent. This was a great project, if I expand this in the future, I will use the foam material. This effect is so real looking with the proper lighting, I want to create more caves.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## CMK4425

Just brainstorming but could you water down monster mud enough to spray it with a texture paint gun?


----------



## darkmaster

CMK4425 said:


> Just brainstorming but could you water down monster mud enough to spray it with a texture paint gun?


That is exactly the way I did my walls. Here are 2 pictures of how they turned out. This doesn't show any further painting. With the dark lighting, the walls didn't need more detail. Just preference. The mud only needed to be thinned just enough. Don't add too much water. Mix up a batch with your paint, then add some water and mix it in. Try this first before add too much water. It depends on your sprayer type.

Good luck


----------



## Bear

The only potential problem I see is that it would be extremely fragile and could break off in chunks. But otherwise I see this as a nice alternative to the foam.


----------



## Southern Haunter

I found this thread while researching cave building. I am very impressed. My cave plan is different because it needs to move. I need to be able to move the cave from the backyard to the frontyard. I am planning on building a 16x8 plywood platform on 6" casters. I was thinking of using chicken wire, burlap, and a portland concrete mixture. The foam looks really awesome and now has me reconsidering. Did you do any overhead spraying? If so did that work well? How thick is the foam? Did you use fast rise or slow rise foam? I would guess one kit would handle my cave if two kits covered 36 feet. Great work and thanks for sharing this project.


----------



## darkmaster

Bear said:


> The only potential problem I see is that it would be extremely fragile and could break off in chunks. But otherwise I see this as a nice alternative to the foam.


My cave walls have not chipped, nor broken. This method worked 
Perfectly, I made more walls this year. A great and cheap project to do.


----------



## tonyer62

I have found that the pink insulation type foam is great for rocks, caves, etc. It can be easily manipulated and it will hold it's shape and texture when painted unlike white foam. For a quicker cave effect I sometimes use the plastic dark green large trash liners, split them so have more square footage and hang loosely for effect.


----------



## chasg42

what happened to the pictures? nothing is showing up. sounds like a great project.


----------



## dempup

Looks very cool


----------



## hallorenescene

darkmaster, very impressive


----------



## Frankie's Girl

darkmaster said:


> I made my cave setup with wood, screen and monster mud. I priced out the foam kits and the drywall mud is a whole lot cheaper. Works great. Photos are on my profile.


Just to add - Darkmaster's photos for his cave are in his 2010 album. One here:
https://www.halloweenforum.com/memb...-picture49042-another-shot-ceiling-caves.html


----------

